# Iron Mountain Coal Cars



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Am considering purchasing a few AMS Iron Mountain Coal Cars. Before I though I would like to know how the real cars were emptied. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They were drop bottom, AMS did not realize they had slope sheets and built them as boxes. 

While they looked like a box from the side, like some wood hoppers of the time, the slopes were hidden. The old Sidestreet/NENG plans (I think out of print now) show this.


----------

